# Aggiornare kde da 3.5.9 a 4.3.1

## R1zZ1

Ciao a tutti, vorrei un consiglio da parte vostra per effettuare il passaggio a kde4...direi che sarebbe anche ora  :Smile: 

Ancora non l'ho fatto per vari motivi, ultimamente non ho usato molto gentoo e non da molto è stata smascherata l'ultima versione del noto desktop environment.

La mia attuale situazione è la seguente:

tux ~ # eix kde-meta

[U] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.9 3.5.10

        (4.2)   (~)4.2.4

        (4.3)   (~)4.3.0 (~)4.3.1

        {accessibility kdeprefix mysql nls}

     Installed versions:  3.5.9(3.5)(23:23:28 27/03/2008)(nls -accessibility)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer, split kde-base/* packages

Attendo utili consigli sul da farsi  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

hai fatto il sync? kde 4.3.1 è stato stabilizzato di recente quindi ti basta dare un update e non smascherare nulla

----------

## R1zZ1

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> hai fatto il sync? kde 4.3.1 è stato stabilizzato di recente quindi ti basta dare un update e non smascherare nulla

 

Sì, lo so che è stato stabilizzato.

Dunque basta solo l'update? Pensavo a qualche accortezza particolare da avere prima di passare alla nuova major release.

Noto che comunque ho diversi blocked packages....

```

[blocks B     ] <=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10 ("<=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1)

[blocks B     ] app-arch/lzma-utils ("app-arch/lzma-utils" is blocking app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta)

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler-bindings ("app-text/poppler-bindings" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.12.0, app-text/poppler-utils-0.12.0, dev-libs/poppler-0.12.0)

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.12.0, app-text/poppler-utils-0.12.0, dev-libs/poppler-0.12.0)

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r3 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r3" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.3.1)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env ("kde-base/kde-env" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1)                                                        
```

Altra cosa, abilito la use flag aqua?

----------

## Kernel78

dopo il tuo primo post hai fatto un bel sync ??? quella che tu definisci la tua situazione è obsoleta rispetto a

```
$ eix kde-meta

* kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.9 3.5.10

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4

        (4.3)   4.3.1 ~4.3.2

```

quindi prima di procedere ad aiutarti forse è meglio chiarire questo punto  :Wink: 

----------

## R1zZ1

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> dopo il tuo primo post hai fatto un bel sync ??? quella che tu definisci la tua situazione è obsoleta rispetto a[code]$ eix kde-meta
> 
> quindi prima di procedere ad aiutarti forse è meglio chiarire questo punto 

 

Ah ok, il sync l'ho fatto qualche giorno fa...dunque ora è proprio stabile, non più solo in ~x86  :Very Happy: 

Effettivamente mi sono sbagliato prima parlando di stabilità....pardon.

----------

## magowiz

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah ok, il sync l'ho fatto qualche giorno fa...dunque ora è proprio stabile, non più solo in ~x86 
> 
> Effettivamente mi sono sbagliato prima parlando di stabilità....pardon.

 

Veramente su x86 non è ancora stabile kde 4.3.1, per ora è stato stabilizzato solo su amd64 , comunque non dovrebbe volerci molto affinchè stabilizzino anche per le altre architetture.

----------

## lordalbert

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *R1zZ1 wrote:*   
> 
> Ah ok, il sync l'ho fatto qualche giorno fa...dunque ora è proprio stabile, non più solo in ~x86 
> 
> Effettivamente mi sono sbagliato prima parlando di stabilità....pardon. 
> ...

 

Qualcuno mi toglie una curiosità? Come mai la stabilizzazione nelle varie architetture non avviene quasi mai contemporaneamente?

Voglio dire, non credo ci sia una enorme differenza fra kde in x86 e amd64, e perchè in x86 viene stabilizzato più tardi?

(E' soltanto una domanda di curiosità la mia, non interpretatela come una "lamentela" eh  :Wink:  )

----------

## R1zZ1

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veramente su x86 non è ancora stabile kde 4.3.1, per ora è stato stabilizzato solo su amd64 , comunque non dovrebbe volerci molto affinchè stabilizzino anche per le altre architetture.

 

Infatti dopo il sync non è cambiato nulla, grazie della info   :Wink: 

Comunque lo emergerò, per eliminare il problema dei pacchetti bloccati bastano un po' di emerge -C giusto?

----------

## canduc17

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> per eliminare il problema dei pacchetti bloccati bastano un po' di emerge -C giusto?

 Veramente no. Con 

```
emerge -C <pacchetto>
```

disinstalli gli eseguibili del tal pacchetto...

Per lo smascheramento devi lavorare di /etc/portage/package.keywords: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part3_chap3.

Fossi in te cmq aspetterei la stabilizzazione, che dovrebbe arrivare veramente a breve...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho aggiornato da poco KDE alla versione 4.3.1 e non ho avuto problemi.

Unica cosa è che non ho ancora rimosso kde 3.5.

----------

## Kernel78

chiedo scusa, sono abituato da sempre a vedere smascherare prima su x86 e DOPO su amd64 che quando ho visto smascherato kde sul mio ho dato per scontato che doveva già esserlo su x86 ... chiedo scusa ancora

----------

## fbcyborg

Tranquillo, penso che nessuno voleva lapidarti!!!!  :Razz: 

Ciao!  :Wink: 

----------

## R1zZ1

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Tranquillo, penso che nessuno voleva lapidarti!!!! 
> 
> Ciao! 

 

Eeheh infatti  :Very Happy: 

Comunque aspetto la stabilizzazione dai, kde 3.5 mi sta ancora bene...fa tutto il suo dovere e anche di più, però vorrei il nuovo kopete, il nuovo amarok etc....  :Smile: 

Che versione di gcc mi consigliate per la compilazione?

----------

## R1zZ1

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *R1zZ1 wrote:*   per eliminare il problema dei pacchetti bloccati bastano un po' di emerge -C giusto? Veramente no. Con 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C <pacchetto>
> ```
> ...

 

Sicuro? Ho provato il comando con lmza-utils e il blocco non è più comparso.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per lo smascheramento devi lavorare di /etc/portage/package.keywords: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part3_chap3.
> 
> Fossi in te cmq aspetterei la stabilizzazione, che dovrebbe arrivare veramente a breve...

 

Non ho alcun problema di smacheramento, in make.conf ho ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86".

----------

## magowiz

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]vorrei il nuovo kopete, il nuovo amarok etc.... 
> 
> 

 

mentre kopete è diventato stabile per amd64 perchè parte integrante di kde4 , per amarok temo che tu debba aspettare un po' di più, e lo stesso vale ad esempio per k3b.

 *Quote:*   

> Che versione di gcc mi consigliate per la compilazione?

 

Io fossi in te resterei con l'ultima stabile 4.3.2 mi sembra, perchè è sì vero che stanno patchando dove necessario i pacchetti per farli compilare con gcc4.4 ma rischi di ritrovarti alcuni pacchetti che non compilano proprio con gcc-4.4 , vista la delicatezza e l'importanza di un componente come gcc meglio restare sul ramo stable almeno per lui e per i pacchetti che compongono la toolchain

----------

## R1zZ1

Abilito la use flag 'aqua'?

----------

## pierino_89

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Abilito la use flag 'aqua'?

 No, sono il supporto per le librerie grafiche per Mac. Non metterla. Se non sbaglio, è pure mascherata.

Amarok e tanti altri programmi li trovi nell'overlay kde-testing.

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate io ho notato che non sono ancora riuscito a liberarmi del tutto da kde3.5.

Prima ho disinstallato qt-3.3.8b-r1, ed ora facendo un revdep-rebuild ottengo una sfilza di:

```
[...]

*   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.la)

*   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.so (requires libqt-mt.so.3)

*   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.la)

*   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.so (requires libqt-mt.so.3)

[...]
```

Sicuramente, in questo momento ho anche altre dipendenze rotte, per altri motivi, ma la cosa del qt-3.3.8b-r1 che non posso rimuoverlo, mi da fastidio.

Inoltre mi sembra strano il fatto di non avere una directory /usr/kde/4.3.

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Prima ho disinstallato qt-3.3.8b-r1

 

Errore madornale  :Evil or Very Mad: 

MAI disinstallare manualmente delle librerie, bisogna sempre usare 

```

emerge --depclean

```

che rimuove i pacchetti (dipendenze) che non servono più.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Devi controllare quali pacchetti dipende da qt-3* (questo è il mio caso):

```

$ equery d =qt-3*

[ Searching for packages depending on =qt-3*... ]

app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r6 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5 (qt3? x11-libs/qt:3)

app-text/djvu-3.5.21_p20090103 (qt3? x11-libs/qt:3)

dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 (>=x11-libs/qt-3.3.3:3)

kde-misc/ksensors-0.7.3-r3 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

media-libs/mlt-0.4.4 (!qt4 & qt3? x11-libs/qt:3)

media-video/camstream-20070315 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

media-video/kaffeine-0.8.8 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

media-video/nvclock-9999 (qt3? =x11-libs/qt-3*)

net-ftp/kftpgrabber-0.8.1-r1 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

www-client/opera-10.10_pre4665 (amd64 & !ia32 & !qt-static & qt3? =x11-libs/qt-3*[-immqt])

                               (amd64&ia32&!qt-static&qt3? =x11-libs/qt-3*[-immqt])

                               (x86&!qt-static&qt3? =x11-libs/qt-3*[-immqt])

                               (x86-fbsd? =x11-libs/qt-3*[-immqt])

```

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Inoltre mi sembra strano il fatto di non avere una directory /usr/kde/4.3.

 

Avrai installato kde4 senza la use "prefix" abilitata, per cui i pacchetto vengono installati seguendo le regole di FSH.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione, infatti uso sempre il depclean, solo che mi sono fatto prendere dalla pazzia!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque ho installato di nuovo il qt maltolto, ed ho fatto un bel revdep-rebuild, anche se alcuni pacchetti non si riescono a compilare, come ad esempio compizconfig-backend-kconfig-0.8.4. Ma questo è un altro discorso.

----------

